# 5 Easy Tips I Give to My Patient Who Suffer From Reflux



## ToySoldier (Mar 26, 2015)

I hope it is ok to post this on here but there seem to be a lot of people who suffer from reflux. There are a couple of easy tips that I recommend for my patients who have this problem. I'm hoping that some of these will help you out.

As always, make sure you talk to you doctor before implementing any of there

1) Eliminate trigger foods: these can be things like chocolate, caffeine, tomato paste products
2) if you are taking a PPI, make sure you are taking it correctly: most PPIs need to be taken 30 minutes prior to first meal. this is a common reason to still have reflux despite meds
3) Drink mint tea - for some of my patients, mint tea tends to not only help with GERD, but also other GI issues
4) Avoid late night meals - this means waiting 3-4 hours prior to your last meal before laying down
5) Keep your head elevated - this should help the reflux from going back into your esophagus, causing GERD symptoms.


----------



## sarvesh1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks @ToySoldier. From past 6 months I am suffering from acid reflux. I did the treatment to cure it but i guess it was not cure fully. I avoid late night meals and food like chocolate, caffeine, tomato paste etc as my doctor also suggest the same things. But in your post I find the new suggestion that "Drink mint tea". I am going to follow that. Lets see how it will helps me to cure my reflux problems. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

The main cause for a lot of people might be over-eating. Reduce your meal size at each sitting and see if symptoms reduce.


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you for posting this, ToySolider. I definitely will be following your advice!


----------



## SanFranLarry (Apr 25, 2016)

I have always heard/read that mint was bad for GERD (in regard to the mint tea).


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

peppermint pills and mint tea always aggravated my GERD. i avoid them for that reason.


----------



## Raw015 (May 9, 2017)

peppermint is NO-GO for gerd as it relaxes the LES.

Shocking that a MD recommends that.


----------



## RefluxMDInc. (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks for sharing your information ToySoldier.


----------

